# Blackpool zoo visit pic heavy!



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

want to blackpool zoo and here are just some of the critters i saw 

Giant tortoises, ive forgotten theyre name but they are the largest mainland tortoises (african spurred tortoise i think, they arent galapogos)

























black monkeys whos names escape me








Giraffes


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

Ottters 








tapirs








Orangutans :2thumb:
















Flamingos


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

Marmosets one of my favourtie primates








Gorillas








grumpy lookin silverback








Bactrian Camels








dragonfly i snapped whilst looking at the camels


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

antelope which i dont know the name of :whistling2:








Lemur in the walkthrough enclosure








Albino wallaby








Pelican








Bongo!


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

Zebra








Asian Elephants








Rhinocerous Iguana








ED-Reticulated Python








i think a dead head cockroach








Rattlesnake!








Bearded dragon








dont know this lizards name








Caimen :devil:


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

and finally, squirrel monkeys whos enclosure you could also walkthrough, they were awesome

































thats it, phew, enjoy!


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

ahh nice one.
Then tapirs are very weird.
Almost prehistoric horse like.
And what a nice beardie.
The other lizard is a uromastyx i believe.
looks like you had a good day


----------



## Shellhead (Jan 4, 2008)

Steve 88 said:


> Ottters
> Orangutans :2thumb:
> 
> 
> ...


 
THAT ONES GOT A BLOODY COAT ON :mf_dribble::notworthy::2thumb:


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

the tortoise would be a galapogos tortoise


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

fantastic pics i love blackpool zoo,

might take my son for his birthday he loves galapogos torts


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

sheldon&shelly said:


> the tortoise would be a galapogos tortoise


thats what i thought but its an african species


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the common boa is a reticulated python mate : victory:


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

aldabra tortoise then or sulcata

but this isnt the biggest i dont believe


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

SiUK said:


> the common boa is a reticulated python mate : victory:


yea i showed graz and he told me after i posted :bash:, thought it was little bit colourful.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

The lizard which nake escapes you is a uromstyx  The common boa is a reticulated python too I beleive 

The little monkey with the white face is cute as cute can be but is it not a tamarin of some sort rather than a marmie?

Fantastic pictures - got to be on my list to visit there this month some time


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

nah trust me its a marmoset, lol. i think they had a common boa in with the retic because the sign on its enclosure said 'common boa' meh anyway. yeah definately visit it, great zoo. and i think the tortoise is an african spurred tortoise


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

primate ID ain't my strong point - I thought I fell in love with a tam at Chester zoo this year lolol Shall have to learnt o read things properly when I visit places haha


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

the african spurred tortoise is most commonly called the sulcata :flrt:


if some knows better please correct me but i believe im right lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The monkey is a King Colobus monkey
The marmoset is a Geoffreoy's Marmoset
The antelope is an Arabian Gazelle
The tortoise in the first pic is a Sulcata
The tortoise in the second pic is an Aldabran


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> The monkey is a King Colobus monkey
> The marmoset is a Geoffreoy's Marmoset
> The antelope is an Arabian Gazelle
> The tortoise in the first pic is a Sulcata
> The tortoise in the second pic is an Aldabran


ah cheers zoo-man :2thumb:, i bow to your knowledge :notworthy:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful orangs but I always think gorillas look sad in zoos. Like they know they don't belong there. 

Anything else captive bred seem to accept their captivity so long as they can express natural behaviour. Just not gorillas :sad:


Probs jus me being over-sensitive :bash:


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

i love blackpool zoo! i dont think its as good as chester but it is still a great day out, i think its the only good thing in blackpool tho :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Leo19,
I absolutely agree! The zoo is the best thing about Blackpool! What a horrible tacky town!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

we were thinking about blackpool zoo but know if it was any good. we've been to chester a few times. blackpool zoo worth a visit then? 

great pics by the way. love the giraffes.


----------



## Andatariel (Jul 15, 2008)

Have blackpool zoo got Penguins yet?

Last time I went it was helping on a school trip and they had a painted penguin on a wall and then no penguins and three of the kids cried (mind you we're talking four year olds)

It's a great place, I loved thier Lemur enclosure, I have a big soft spot for Lemurs :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nope, no penguins. Blackpool Zoo used to have penguins but now their old pool is occupied by European otters.


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

yeah no penguins im afraid but i was surprised by the diverse animals they did exhibit, the reps were alot better than i thought. i'd love to go to chester zoo, and yeah BP does have a degree of tackyness, the only good things there are the zoo, sea life center and the rides at the pleasure beach :2thumb:


----------



## Chelle230 (Apr 9, 2008)

I've got a year's membership, as my 2 year old loves all animals and it's a great way to keep him entertained, plus it's 5 mins down the road. 
not a full day out though, just enough there for a few hours. 
still prefer Chester Zoo, but a bit far now


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

walk through lemurs??? no way!! guess where im off this weekend!


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

Fantastic pics!
I love the orangs head scarf


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Chelle230 said:


> I've got a year's membership, as my 2 year old loves all animals and it's a great way to keep him entertained, plus it's 5 mins down the road.
> not a full day out though, just enough there for a few hours.
> still prefer Chester Zoo, but a bit far now


5 minds down the road? You must be quite close to us! :lol:


----------



## Chelle230 (Apr 9, 2008)

we're north shore, on Warley Road


----------



## kassie1991 (Aug 4, 2008)

Shellhead said:


> THAT ONES GOT A BLOODY COAT ON :mf_dribble::notworthy::2thumb:


now now dont be silly, it is quite obviously a wig....cross dressing oragutang i think


----------

